# Painting Bead Board



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Finishing up a job on Saturday and my painter is there painting the home.

So he's telling me about this new home the builder is begging him to do. It's 7,000 sq. fr. All the walls are real bead board, primed. 200 windows, doors, crown, etc.

He works alone, builder says he's got 3 months to get the job done. Naturally, he is trying to find a couple more guys, but that's hard. His workmanship is top drawer.

So the discussion was about how to paint all the bead board. I suggested he tape off the ceiling and spray it with an hvlp. He's pretty sure he's going to have to brush it all.

What do you think? Just curious, as I sure ain't doing it :no:


----------



## gcajnr21 (Feb 6, 2006)

Real bead board as in vertical or horizontal tongue and groove? 

Ive always had to brush the joints only first, then you could spray or rollem...


----------



## gallerytungsten (Jul 5, 2007)

katoman said:


> His workmanship is top drawer.
> 
> He's pretty sure he's going to have to brush it all.


These two statements kind of go together.


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

Brush, and spray is the best way but I would use an airless.Hvlp would be very slow. Oh ya and a million knots to seal up.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I did a basement last year that had water damage. We put it back together from just under the chair rail down. When originally installed all of the white trim was sprayed. However, when we put it back together, spraying wasn't an option. There was too much of the HO's property still down there. 

We ended up rolling/brushing the bead board (both prime & paint). For final coat, we had a foam roller available to give everything as smooth of a finish to try to match the existing trim. 

In the end, it was about a 95% match to the original sprayed finish. Roller/brushing wasn't the fastest way to do it but if you can't spray, what can you do?


----------



## BuildersII (Dec 20, 2009)

I've always heard (not that that means much) that you usually need to brush or spray woodwork for it to look good. I'm sure you can get around this by thinning your paint properly, using a high quality paint and high quality smooth nap roller, but since I'm not a master painter, I'd bite the bullet and set up for spray myself.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

I would certainly get the painters to roll it out and lay it off!


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes it's verticle board. Some walls are 11' high. The problem with spraying is you would have to mask off all the ceilings.

Poor guy, I think he's stuck with the brush. I would have no wrists left by the end of that job.

I was thinking hvlp to have better control over how much paint you are putting on. I've seen the subdivision guys use the airless - too much paint.

But I'm no painter.


----------



## waynec (Feb 17, 2009)

I would spray and use a shield to protect the ceiling. If there was any overspray, I would just touch up.


----------



## YesMaam27577 (Jan 15, 2010)

katoman said:


> ...........His workmanship is top drawer.
> 
> .............. He's pretty sure he's going to have to brush it all.
> 
> .........What do you think? .........


I think he should do what I would do -- brush paint it all. There will be a noticeable difference in the final product.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

********


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

Stop messing around...Shoot it with an airless 2 10 0r 2 12 ff tip ...watch your pressure ...use sheild as required.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

It would also depend I guess on what the HO was expecting. If they want the "old" look then you better brush it. Otherwise you would be able to spray it.

I'll let you guys know how he makes out, as I see him now and then. Two men, 3 months, brushing? I doubt it.


----------

